# Java - Eclipse en Français



## Flash Gordon (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. Aujourd'hui, j'ai découvert que l'on pouvait installer un plugin permettant de mettre Eclipse à 98,3% en français, génial ! Très optimiste, je me suis dit que ça marcherait parfaitement. Je me suis donc servi de google afin de trouver ce dont j'avais besoin. Ok, je DL le package, et là, je me rend compte que le plugin ne fonctionne pas, eclipse, après l'avoir redémarré 10 fois, ne change pas de langue. Donc, j'ai de nouveau fait des recherches, ce qui m'a mené à conclure que l'on ne pouvait pas installer ce plugin sur la version 3.4.1 d'Eclipse. J'ai donc cherché un lien de telechargement de la version 3.4.0 compatible MAC OS X mais en vain...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Merci d'avance  

Sinon, vous, en tant que devs Java experimentés, préférez Eclipse ou Netbeans ?


----------



## grumff (23 Février 2009)

Je préfère Eclipse...

Mais habitue toi à l'anglais, c'est un passage obligé. De toutes façons Eclipse est plus compréhensible en anglais qu'en français... Toutes les docs que tu trouveras sur le net seront en anglais, même les screenshots d'eclipse sur les sites français. Alors autant utiliser le même langage.


----------



## Lapin Masqué (23 Février 2009)

Je rejoins grumff, l'anglais basique est nécessaire lorsque l'on programme. En plus, le plugin de traduction ne traduit pas tout, et surtout ne traduit rien des plugins tiers, qui sont généralement abondants dans un workspace.

Sinon je préfère Eclipse parce qu'il n'est pas trop tombé sous le joug des "enterprise framework" et des EJB sources de bugs, et chronophages (à mon goût). Mais depuis le temps NetBeans s'est pas mal amélioré (j'ai arrêté à Forte4J ><) et a un éditeur UML qui est pas mal.

Mais bon Eclipse n'a aucun équivalent et pour développer des applications OSGI c'est le pied.


----------



## Flash Gordon (23 Février 2009)

Ok mais n'est-il pas possible de vraiment mieux organiser ses boutons, fin, son interface graphique avec Eclipse ? Netbeans propose ça, et c'est vraiment sympa.


----------



## Lapin Masqué (23 Février 2009)

Je ne connais pas d'autres personnalisations que "Window">"Customize Perspecive..."

Tu peux personnaliser le contenu des menus "New..." et dans l'onglet "Commands" tu peux Modifier les boutons dans la Toolbar (mais c'est plutôt limité)

Moi je cache souvent la toolbar et je n'utilise que quelques raccourcis clavier =') (F11 surtout)


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Sinon, vous, en tant que devs Java experimentés, préférez Eclipse ou Netbeans ?



J'utilise toujours Eclipse professionnellement.
En revanche pour les GUIs Swing, NetBeans est utile.

Pour la langue française, je te conseille plutôt d'apprendre l'anglais (au moins le vocabulaire technique!)


----------



## Flash Gordon (23 Février 2009)

Lapin Masqué a dit:


> Je ne connais pas d'autres personnalisations que "Window">"Customize Perspecive..."
> 
> Tu peux personnaliser le contenu des menus "New..." et dans l'onglet "Commands" tu peux Modifier les boutons dans la Toolbar (mais c'est plutôt limité)
> 
> Moi je cache souvent la toolbar et je n'utilise que quelques raccourcis clavier =') (F11 surtout)



Nan mais je parlais la création de l'interface graphique du logiciel lol


----------



## dmo95 (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais un peu casser l'ambiance, mais tu peux parfaitement mettre Eclipse en français sur Mac. Je l'ai fait et cela fonctionne très bien, je rejoins par contre les autres commentaires et je vais peut être revenir à une langue plus universel, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (26 Février 2009)

Ok, mais une réponse qui aide c'est toujours mieux  Comment tu le met en français eclipse ?


----------



## grumff (26 Février 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Ok, mais une réponse qui aide c'est toujours mieux  Comment tu le met en français eclipse ?



Il vient de te dire qu'il a fait une erreur.  Cherche pas à faire la même ! 

(pour faire les interfaces graphiques, je connais que 2 choses, passer à un dérivé du c, ou faire des interfaces web, la coloration du html/jsp marche très bien dans eclipse pour ce dernier cas )


----------



## Flash Gordon (26 Février 2009)

Ok mais j'aimerai bien savoir comment faire quand même :love:


----------

